# hochseeangeln bei Bremerhaven oder wilhelmshaven???



## banditz (12. Juni 2005)

hallo ich habe vor mit 2 freunden ende juli mal zum hochseeangeln zu fahren. kennt jemand in der gegend um bremerhaven oder wilhelmshaven nen vernünftigen kutter mit dem mann rausfahren kann. desweitern was soll man am besten benutzen nur nen pilker mit drilling oder nen pilker mit beifängern.
zielfisch  ist der dorsch.  da es meine  erste hochseetour  wird  bin ich für jeden tip dankbar.  

besten dank schon mal


----------



## banditz (14. Juni 2005)

*AW: hochseeangeln bei Bremerhaven oder wilhelmshaven???*

da  mir hier keiner weiterhelfen  kann und ich auch im internet nichts weiter vernünftiges  gefunden habe , hab ich heute auf der ms-Forelle gebucht,#6 und zwar für den 29.07.05  ist zwar nicht ganz die gegend  wie gesucht  aber ich denke mit der ms-Forelle  hab ich nichts falsch gemacht.  aber tips für köder bräucht ich halt noch.


----------



## Jürgen54 (14. Juni 2005)

*AW: hochseeangeln bei Bremerhaven oder wilhelmshaven???*

Moin banditz.

Ich denke mal ende Juli sind die Chancen auf Makrelen schon besser als auf Dorsch,vorallen in der Nordsee.Nimm daher Makrelenpaternoster mit,am besten haben sich hier welche mit hellen Federchen bewährt.Unter der Paternoster natürlich einen Pilker von 200 gr.
Gruss Jürgen


----------



## detlefb (14. Juni 2005)

*AW: hochseeangeln bei Bremerhaven oder wilhelmshaven???*

moin Banditz,

ein Blick hier  wäre bestimmt hilfreich gewesen  
Mit der Forelle hast du bestimmt nichts verkehrt gemacht #6


----------



## guifri (14. Juni 2005)

*AW: hochseeangeln bei Bremerhaven oder wilhelmshaven???*

@jürgen

die forelle fährt in der ostsee 

@banditz

ich denke für deinen zielfisch ist die ostsee definitiv die bessere wahl. und die forelle ist nach der überwiegenden zahl der boardmeinungen einer der besseren kutter.

zur köderwahl:

pilker (ich geh imer bis max. 80 g) in diversen farbvariationen und beifänger (jigs, japanrot, schwarz oder rot/schwarz sind die gängigsten farben) sollten dabei sein...

kauf dir aber keine billigen 1,50 pilker...die spielen meist nicht gut im wasser. wenn du glück hast, ist ein gewisser olav an bord...musst dich mal durchfragen, die kutterspezis kennen ihn alle... der hat gerne schon mal ein kleines sortiment fängiger pilker dabei, die evtl. hiflsweise käuflich zu erwerben sein könnten 

meistens soll man ihn dran erkennen, dass er mit pilkern anfüttert...


----------



## JapanRot (14. Juni 2005)

*AW: hochseeangeln bei Bremerhaven oder wilhelmshaven???*

jo..der Schnell,Olaf....ein verrückter Kerl.
Bernhard hat aber auch das komplette Speedy Sortiment an Bord.
Mal so als kleiner Tip


----------



## Hamburgspook (14. Juni 2005)

*AW: hochseeangeln bei Bremerhaven oder wilhelmshaven???*

Moin,

@quifri
mit 80 gr wärst du am letzten sonntag nicht weit....., sagen wir eher, tief gekommen.

@banditz

stellt sich erstmal die frage was ihr vor habt. pilken oder jiggen ?

versuche mal kurz und knapp beides zu erläutern und meine erfahrungen weiter zu geben. jeder hat da so sein eigenes rezept, monofile schnur usw.
wie gesagt schildere hier nur meine erfahrungen.

Pilken:
erstmal montage:

50-150 gr rute und zwischen 3-3.60 m länge
seewasserfeste rolle mit 15 er geflochtener fireline. 
(geflochten da ich besser den kontakt zum boden spüre als mit monofil)

pilkerauswahl je nach drift zwischen 45 und 125 gr. manchmal sogar 150 gr.
schau einfach wenn der pilker absinkt, ob du den kontakt zum boden spürst, wenn du die rute leicht abhebst und wieder absinken läßt.

oder schau mal was die mehrheit an pilker dran macht. nicht auf den nachbarn verlassen. ich bin mit 45 gr los und er hatte 100 dran. 

ich fische mit 2 beifängern beim pilken. 

wenn das boot in der andrift liegt, weit hinauswerfen, pilker bei offener rolle absinken lassen und schnur zwischen den fingern gleiten lassen. oft kommt jetzt schon ein biß beim absinken. wenn nicht, merkst du das irgendwann der pilker am grund ist. ich halte die rute schräg nach oben/zur seite. leichte bewegung der rute zur seite/oben bis der pilker ein wenig vom boden abhebt.rute wieder leicht zurück zum wasser, darauf achten das die schnur gespannt bleibt, sonst merkst du die bisse beim absinken nicht. das ganze wiederholen. bei starker drift geht das vielleicht 3 mal. nach ein paar mal wirst du das gefühl dafür bekommen den pilker zu führen. dann merkst du auch welche grammzahl du bei welchem wetter/drift benötigst.

in der abdrift pilker hinablassen. rute schräg nach oben/zur seite. leicht anziehen und wieder absinken lassen. hier musst du jetzt schnur nachgeben, da das boot sich ja vom pilker etfernt. 

vermeide ruckartige bewegungen, wie hochreissen der angel, da meiner erfahrung nach die größeren dorsche eher auf die ruhig geführten beifänger pilker gehen. die nemos stürzen sich gerne auf die hektisch geführten.

Jiggen:

normalerweise 2 beifänger.
im prinzip das gleiche. der pilker wird ohne drilling gefischt und dient lediglich als beschwerung. hier kannst du den pilker eine nummer größer als beim pilken wählen.

der pilker wird hier direkt am boden geführt. hänger sind beim jiggen ziemlich selten.

ihr solltet so circa 3 verschiedene pilker a 45, 75, 100 und 125 in der kiste haben. 4 fertige vorfächer, kühltasche mit einer tüte eis, zange, lappen, rutenhalter für die reeling und was man halt sonst für kleine utensilien zum angeln dabei hat. dann dürfte nichts schiefgehen.

so hoffe ich konnte dir wenig helfen und wünsche viel spass auf der forelle.

vielleicht sieht man sich, wann war das ? 29.07. mal schauen.....

gruß
hamburgspook
#6


----------



## guifri (14. Juni 2005)

*AW: hochseeangeln bei Bremerhaven oder wilhelmshaven???*

@hamburgerspook

mit 80 g bin ich sonntag immerhin bis zum grund gekommen...

ich war auf der ms simone in eckernförde!!!!


----------



## banditz (15. Juni 2005)

*AW: hochseeangeln bei Bremerhaven oder wilhelmshaven???*

jouuu erst mal  herzlichen dank  für die guten tipps  besonders auch an  Hamburgspook für die tolle erklärung  da weis mann nun auch  was mann sich noch besorgen muss. da die ms forelle ja wohl 10 Stunden  unterwegs ist  werd ich wohl mal beides probieren pilken und  jiggen .


----------



## Hamburgspook (15. Juni 2005)

*AW: hochseeangeln bei Bremerhaven oder wilhelmshaven???*

moin,

@quifri

so unterschiedlich ist das.... wo ward ihr ?

war mit der sirius unterwegs. waren ziemlich weit draussen am graben,
da konnte man locker 100 oder 125 dranschnallen.
nachmittags gings dann runter auf 75, da der wind und die drift abgenommen hat.

bin sonst auch eher nen freund von einer eher etwas feineren angelegenheit.

gruß
hamburgspook


----------



## guifri (15. Juni 2005)

*AW: hochseeangeln bei Bremerhaven oder wilhelmshaven???*

@spook

genau kann ich´s nicht sagen, wo wir waren...

ab vormittag hatten wir die langeland im blick, die sirius habe wir nicht gesehen...

vormittags, mittags war die drift auch ziemlich heftig aber 80g mit geflochtener kam ich super runter.

hatte später dann wieder auf 60g gewechselt.


----------

